# Installation windows macbook pro mi-2014



## portojulien (6 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé d'installer windows via l'assistant boot camp par l'intermédiaire d'une clé usb. Mais à la fin de l'installation Boot Camp me dit "le logiciel de prise en charge de windows a été enregistré". Je ne comprends pas comment installer donc Windows via ma clé usb, le mac ne relance pas après l'installation.
Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## therots (6 Novembre 2018)

Salut!
As tu suivis les étapes de l'assistant boot camp ? 
Le processus c'est il terminer sans soucis?
Pour booter sur la partition windaube il te faut rester sur la touche option (Alt) avant le démarrage du Mac.


----------



## portojulien (6 Novembre 2018)

J'appuyais sur "cmd"... 
Mais maintenant j'ai un soucis, quand je valide la langue et à la 2ème étape de l'installation "Select the operating system you want to install" je n'ai aucun choix qui m'est proposé....
Donc je fais continuer et ensuite j'ai le message "Windows could not display the images available for installation". 

Vous savez comment faire ?


----------



## therots (7 Novembre 2018)

Salut à toi ! 

Effectivement si tu n’appuyais pas sûr la bonne touche le boot ne pouvais pas s’effectuer. 

Ensuite il faudrait que tu face un diskutil list sur la partition OSX. 
Pour cela tu lance un terminal et tu tape diskutil list. 
Fait moi un copier coller de ce qui en ressort. 

Lorsque tu as créer ta clé usb boira le pour Windows tu as dû choisir la taille que tu voulais pour la partition Windows sur le disque de ton mac. 

Ensuite l’image de windows tu l’as récupérer ou ? Lorsque j’ai essayer la première fois l’image était corrompu donc attention de ce côté. 

A plus.


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2018)

@portojulien
Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac _(dans ton titre ce n'est pas suffisant)_ ? Quelle version de Windows tu tentes d'installer et d'ou provient-elle ? Quelle est la taille de ton disque dur ? Ne pas oublier qu'il faut laisser un minimum de 20 Go d'espace disque dur pour que macOS puisse travailler correctement.

Dernier protocole officiel d'utilisation d'Assistant Boot Camp d'Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468


----------



## portojulien (7 Novembre 2018)

Voici le modèle : Le MacBook Pro (Retina, 13 pouces, mi-2014)
Je tente d'installer l'image de Windows 10 provenant du site windows (j'ai une clé d'activation).
Mon sdd est de 128 go et j'ai 30 go de libre dessus.
Avec bootcamp je mets l'image de Windows sur une clé usb de 64 go.

Et diskutil ressort ça:
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            86.3 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.0 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.3 GB    disk2

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              62.3 GB    disk2s1


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2018)

portojulien a dit:


> Mon sdd est de 128 go et j'ai 30 go de libre dessus.


Stop, avec un aussi petit SSD de 121 Go et seulement 30 Go de libre c'est mission impossible, j'ai bien fait de demander ces informations. Lis donc ce que demande officiellement Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...que tu n'as pas lu dans ma réponse #5. Au minium si tu avais 50 Go de libre passe encore, mais il faut laisser impérativement 20 Go de libres dans la partition macOS, or il ne reste plus rien et Assistant Boot Camp refuse la moindre installation ! Vous êtes nombreux à ne jamais lire les informations et après vous êtes déçus.


----------



## portojulien (7 Novembre 2018)

Je ne suis pas tombé sur cette page lors de mes recherches... Mais effectivement ça me semble impossible du coup.
Avec un disque dur externe d'une capacité de 1to ça fonctionnerait ?

Sinon une idée pour jouer à mes jeux windows, une virtual box fonctionnerait ?


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2018)

portojulien a dit:


> Je ne suis pas tombé sur cette page lors de mes recherches... Mais effectivement ça me semble impossible du coup.
> Avec un disque dur externe d'une capacité de 1to ça fonctionnerait ?


Non en aucun cas, mais un peu de lecture pour une installation normale et une variante... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...que tu ne pourras pas appliquer étant donné qu'il faut avoir au préalable fait une installation dans le disque dur interne. Et non, il n'y a aucune autre alternative, même en essayant dans un disque dur USB 3.0.

Ah si, j'en parle de temps en temps, la seule autre solution dans un disque dur USB 3.0 et qui fonctionne, est de faire un clone d'un vrai un vrai PC_ (portable ou tour)_ en utilisant le logiciel EaseUS Todo Backup en cochant l'option Optimiser pour un SSD.


portojulien a dit:


> Sinon une idée pour jouer à mes jeux windows, une virtual box fonctionnerait ?


Pour jouer au Morpion, au Solitaire, oui, pour le reste non. Il faut comprendre que une machine virtuelle qu'il n'y a pas de carte graphique, juste une émulation.


----------



## portojulien (7 Novembre 2018)

Très bien je vais me renseigner sur la méthode que vous proposez


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2018)

portojulien a dit:


> Très bien je vais me renseigner sur la méthode que vous proposez


Quelle méthode ? Si c'est un clone depuis un vrai PC, il faut que le boitier externe USB 3.0 gère le protocole UASP comme ce modèle... https://www.macway.com/fr/product/2...-argent-storeva-arrow-series-usb-30-uasp.html


----------



## portojulien (7 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Quelle méthode ?


Enfin je vais lire le lien que vous avez fourni même si ça ne marche pas sur mon mac. Je le saurai pour mon prochain mac..
Merci encore.


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2018)

portojulien a dit:


> Enfin je vais lire le lien que vous avez fourni même si ça ne marche pas sur mon mac. Je le saurai pour mon prochain mac..
> Merci encore.


Relis ma réponse #11, car je l'ai éditée.

Dans le lien sur lequel je t'envoie, ça ne marchera pas, tu ne lis pas toutes les informations, il faut avoir fait impérativement une installation dans le disque dur interne.


----------



## therots (7 Novembre 2018)

J'ai moi même un dual boot qui windows 10 avec un MBA 120Go-> 71Go windows 50Go OSX et tout fonctionne très bien. Donc c'est tout à fait possible je pense juste qu'il faut qu'il fasse de la place dans sa partition OSX d'abord.


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2018)

therots a dit:


> J'ai moi même un dual boot qui windows 10 avec un MBA 120Go-> 71Go windows 50Go OSX et tout fonctionne très bien. Donc c'est tout à fait possible je pense juste qu'il faut qu'il fasse de la place dans sa partition OSX d'abord.


Oui bien sûr mais pas en l'état actuel des choses pour notre ami portojulien, car il devrait soulager ton petit SSD de 60 Go. A l'heure actuelle il est plein à 84 Go.


----------

